# My Millipede Collection is Growing



## HollyN (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of millipedes and so far I have some lovely millies in my collection that I thought I would share with you. I got 23 in total so the pictures are of only one of each as most are buried in their little tunnels at the moment.

Got a pair of Giant Chocs









A pair of Texas Golds









A pair of Olives









Four Red Legged, unsexed









And lastly, 13 Giant Train. Bred by me but unfortunately the parents passed away. These were my first millies and I had no idea of their age as I bought from a pet store who knew nothing about them and their conditions were pretty blank (They were on newspaper in the store) so I bought them and was lucky to find out they were a pair and so bred them. 









Going to try and breed the others too and I'm always on the look out for different pairs!  As soon as I can sex the Giant Trains, they will be up for sale.


----------



## spring (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi HollyN
You have some lovely millipedes there:2thumb:. 
I myself have Jamaican bumble-bee millipedes, Florida ivory millipedes and red Madagascan millipedes. 
I love your Texas Gold millipedes, I have been thinking of getting some myself, them or perhaps some Narceus Americanus. Can you tell me do your Texas Gold millipede need to be keep in drier, more ventilated conditions then your other millipedes being that they are a desert species? Also does their diet or activity level differ from your other millipedes?
Many thanks


----------



## HollyN (Jul 8, 2010)

spring said:


> Hi HollyN
> You have some lovely millipedes there:2thumb:.
> I myself have Jamaican bumble-bee millipedes, Florida ivory millipedes and red Madagascan millipedes.
> I love your Texas Gold millipedes, I have been thinking of getting some myself, them or perhaps some Narceus Americanus. Can you tell me do your Texas Gold millipede need to be keep in drier, more ventilated conditions then your other millipedes being that they are a desert species? Also does their diet or activity level differ from your other millipedes?
> Many thanks


Thanks! 

To be honest, despite being a desert millipede, they did get very stressed when the substrate got dryer than my other millipedes when I gave it a go to mimic their environment where they come from. I altered a few things each time to make them happy but in the end their enclosure was more or less the same as my other millipedes to the point where I put them in with the others to see how they would do. They are in one of those wooden terrariums with the glass front and the glass lid on the top and four vents. To my surprise, they loved the high humidity between 70 - 80 and considering that they would normally burrow in damp places to avoid the dryness, this seemed to make them very happy, especially with the substrate being loose and damp, they even aim for the really damp moss. They are doing fantastic now and they are eating well on the same diet as the other millipedes. They are more active during the day than the other millipedes and the pair I've got never leave eachothers side, I even caught them mating this morning which must mean they are happy. :lol2:


----------



## spring (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for your advice; it’s much appreciated. It is interesting that you find they do better in high humidity and are quite active during the day being that they are known as a desert millipede!

I too try to mimic natural habitats with my millipedes. I have a large naturally planted glass tank 110x 90x 50cm I have a colony of green anole happily living in the upper levels with the millipedes co-habiting in the substrate, helping to keep everything clean. I have been aiming to recreate an American eco system for a while now and have been researching to find a large American millipede suitable for this, Texas Gold millipedes sound ideal. I am also researching to see if I can find any suitable American beetles for this set up if you have any suggestions?


----------



## HollyN (Jul 8, 2010)

That sounds like a very impressive habitat! I'd love to see a photo of it if you manage to get time. I love setting up all natural habitats and have one ready waiting for my two emperor scorpions. 

Unfortunately I can't help with any beetles as I have never kept them before nor know much about them, I'm more of the millipede person than anything else though beetles do sound interesting and there's certainly some very pretty ones out there, maybe it's something I can look into in future to possibly get a few.


----------



## jaybott (Mar 12, 2014)

Big fan of these inverts nice collection to :notworthy:


----------



## spring (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi HollyN, Sorry I haven't gotten back to you sooner with some pictures of my tank, here are some of the most recent (sorry, some are a bit blurry!)


























And a few pics of my millipedes-

Red Madagascan millipede









Jamaican bumblebee millipede-









Florida ivory millipedes-









Group shot!


----------



## HollyN (Jul 8, 2010)

Those are beautiful! I always love seeing planted vivs and such. Such gorgeous millipedes too~


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

They are awesome, I thought they only came in black so might even pick one up myself at some point. :2thumb:


----------

